
Mozilla Foundation Independent Auditors' Report [pdf] (2019) - quakeguy
https://assets.mozilla.net/annualreport/2018/mozilla-fdn-2018-short-form-final-0926.pdf
======
albertzeyer
$202M for software development, and $82M for management and administration.

~~~
tptacek
So, more tilted towards engineering than most tech companies. ("Management and
administration" on the breakout you're citing is every job not in development
or IT).

~~~
gvjddbnvdrbv
Don't worry they've rebalanced recently. Next year they should have wasted
significantly less on technical staff and about the same invested on
management and advocacy. It hard to see why more folk don't donate really.

~~~
elcritch
The CEO shouldn’t be asked to without at least a 5 digit bonus next year.
Think of her family. Ugh, I donated a random $5 to Mozilla and regret even
that little bit now.

------
mjw1007
An interesting thing to look for in the 2019 report when it comes out is
whether any money changed hands when they settled the lawsuit with
Yahoo!/Oath/Verizon.

------
firebaze
(2018)?

~~~
floatingatoll
(2019). The report was released mid-2019 covering 2017 and 2018, based on the
title and second page date stamp. This year’s report, assuming one is
released, would be posted without any (20xx) at all, even if it covers 2019.

I would have corrected the title for this post as:

 _State of Mozilla 2018: Annual Report (2019)_

Which is a bit hilarious, but complies perfectly with the guidelines!

